#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά όργανα >  > > >  >  >  GPS Trimble

## diangelo

Γνωρίζουμε για τα συγκεκριμένα αν είναι καλά, και το σημαντικότερο ποια η υποστήριξή τους στην Ελλάδα όσο και για το δίκτυο τους?

Ενδιαφέρομαι για ζευγάρι BASE/Rover R8s (για να αποφευχθεί και η συνδρομή σε HEPOS), αλλά δεν γνωρίζω για την κατάσταση των δικτύων τους επειδή οι περισσότεροι στην Ελλάδα από όσο ξέρω χρησιμοποιούν Topcon σαν πιο διαδεδομένα.

----------

